# Embarrased to be British



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

On Wednesday night we overnighted at the Graveline Aire near to Dunkerque and there was one British Hymer that I was so ashamed to see!
It was quite an expensive model with all the extras and expensive cycles, but what I did not like was that the guy , stood beside his van with the waste tank drain open and let all of the waste out. I opened my door and shouted across, but he did not hear and a guy passing said to me that he was sure that it was no accident!
Well I then thought better of getting into an argument as it would have spoiled a great day.
But what a prat and how inconsiderate, he was actually standing right alongside the puddle!
The next morning it was still open and another van was parked nearby with the nasty dirty water running underneath and not just a little but it looked like they had showers.
Just how can people be so inconsiderate ?
It just seemed that he thought that he was better than everybody else and he would do just what he wanted and I am sure that he knew exactly!
It just had to be a Brit!


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Its like the pratts that let it drip out saying it evaporates, it still smells. Just bone idle :roll:


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*embarrested to be british*

Print his Reg.No. so we all know who he is and are able to avoid him
GEOMAR


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We stayed overnight at Wissant recently.

There's a grey water grill, no running water on site, and just before we left in the morning a guy was happily depositing his cassette's contents down the grill.

Wonderful smell for all the other MH's on site. 

He was French - we haven't got 'em all!


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

We were also at Wissant (and also at Camaret) and were disgusted at the French leaving their cassette contents on the waste water grill.

Perhaps it's because the French have become used to the copious amounts of dog excrement everywhere, they find leaving their own on show strangely acceptable.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi, recently stood behind English in supermarket in France ,very very good FRENCH,but not the french type if you get my drift .felt embarred to be from same country , seems to be happening more these days.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The funny thing or not so funny and I nearly forgot as it was a few weeks ago was that at the aire at San Antonin Nobel Val in France a UK registered American van emptied his black water with toilet paper over the grey water grid!
Embarrassment again!!!
He obviously did not stop and went on his merry way and the rest of us had to avoid the mess while doing our daily chores!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes I've noticed that as well, the foul water just emptied down a dry storm water drain, that was in a up market campsite in france with all the disposal points to use.... I could go on and on about this, just some people don't think and I wonder what their home life is like :roll:


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

How inconsiderate, I usually wait until I am at least out the campsite gate before I open the grey waste tank. :wink:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I am not condoning such behaviour, however I am currently staying on a CC CL were we have been asked to empty our grey water over the flower beds each day, providing it chemical free. There are sign to that effect as they don't want it poured into the black water waste and I suppose septic tank. 

Wobby


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I was told last week on a site in France to empty my grey waste on the pitch because the grass was so burnt it needed all the moisture it could get.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"Hi, recently stood behind English in supermarket in France ,very very good FRENCH,but not the french type if you get my drift .felt embarred to be from same country , seems to be happening more these days."


Sorry, I don't understand the meaning of this post? Perhaps you can explain exactly what you are getting at. I don't "get your drift".

It is common, in dry conditions, to be asked on CC, C&CC, and CL's to deposit clean waste water on flower beds and surrounding areas, it is also normal on C&CC THS to deposit clean waste water on the perimeter of fields. Most landowners ask that waste water is not deposited in sewage tanks, as it fills them up and is costly to empty.

Drew


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Embarresed*

Seen many a Continental do the same. One even allowed it to trickle under our MH on a campsite until I pointed it out.

But I have never read a post from a German. Frenchman on the same topic. That is, slating their fellow countrymen.

But did you know, almost all luxury coaches drip their grey water along the road as they drive along?.

Not about being British, more inconsiderate individuals.

TM


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Well said I don't think it's particularly our own residents everyone seems to do it - it's more motorhome users in general. 

I am embarrassed by some language and spellings but nothing can be done about that either! :wink: 

Greenie


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Embarresed*



teemyob said:


> But did you know, almost all luxury coaches drip their grey water along the road as they drive along?.


Gosh? What kind of grey water do they have?

Is it just from washing hands after using the loo?

Or do they have showers and washing up bowls too? Can't quite imagine the occupants of a luxury coach doing the washing up and sending their Fairy liquid and bitty water onto the highway.


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

On our first ever trip in a motorhome we forgot to empty the grey waste when leaving the campsite, and decided to drop the load somewhere remote and rural so no one could see. 
We drove for miles and miles looking for a suitable spot that sloped away from the road and had to be on the drivers side which means parking on the wrong side of the road. 

whilst the waste was emptying a car drove past and I felt sooo guilty I swore I'd never do it again. 

Whilst on a remote site in Scotland, the site owner told us we could empty our cassette if we had a shovel. Just dig a hole over by the fence, we've been doing it for fifty years now. 

For some reason the Brits like to do the Right & Proper thing don't you know


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

When I was a boy we never wasted anything, all the bath water went on the vegetable patch and we had some great vegetables.

Graham


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> On Wednesday night we overnighted at the Graveline Aire near to Dunkerque and there was one British Hymer that I was so ashamed to see!
> It was quite an expensive model with all the extras and expensive cycles, but what I did not like was that the guy , stood beside his van with the waste tank drain open and let all of the waste out. I opened my door and shouted across, but he did not hear and a guy passing said to me that he was sure that it was no accident!
> Well I then thought better of getting into an argument as it would have spoiled a great day.
> But what a prat and how inconsiderate, he was actually standing right alongside the puddle!
> ...


Well Guys, I have no problem with someone emptying the grey in a hedge or ditch in an out of the way place, A couple of farmers have asked us to do this. But to empty where people may sit out in their chairs within a few hours or even possibly minutes was quite rude and for the Guy who emptied the black waste, well words fail me!
I know that our grey waste can sometimes smell quite nasty and I doubt that others are much different.
Yes I have seen the French do it on campsites, but usually a little dribble as they would then be using the camp facilities, but that is no excuse for us Brits to follow suit!
If the Guys tat I am referring to are reading this, please think before you do it again!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im afraid I have to hold my hands up and admit to doing this accidentally once to my great embarsement on the Aire at Dinan in Brittany.

I had forgotten to close the valve when we emptied the grey the previous day. As we were on a slope on the Dinan Aire the build up of shower and washing up water had not started to come out of the tank. when we reversed out the next day it all came sloshing out across the tarmac towards the French people sat out having breakfast opposite. I was embarrassed but they were just laughing about it.

It wasn't me at Gravlines though, honest!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Barry, I think that most may have done it by accident, me included, but these Guys knew exactly what they were doing!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Drew

I THINK the poster is intimating that it had probably been a while since the gent had visited the shower block 8O 8O 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grath said:


> Hi Barry, I think that most may have done it by accident, me included, but these Guys knew exactly what they were doing!


I wonder if they are members on here reading this all red faced 

Come on own up you scally!

Maybe we should do some detective work and rake through the posts to find out who has been asking about Gravlines lately who has a Hymer. Then we can go on the camping car infos forum in France and expose them, make them make some kind of public apology to France or something.  They'll like that the French.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We were there on 19th but we went to the service point which is only about 1/2 mile down the road and emptied our tanks
Nick


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

Could somebody explain to me why it is a problem dumping grey water in ditches and hedges etc (not on an aire though)
Thanks Bri


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: reply*



brianamelia said:


> Could somebody explain to me why it is a problem dumping grey water in ditches and hedges etc (not on an aire though)
> Thanks Bri


I dont think there is a problem with it. I certainly dump it in hedges, grassy road edges or drains etc. Anyway Im sure the water that Mrs D bathes in smells of roses. Just dont sit in it if Ive had my annual shower.

There was a thread recently where the laws of dumping were explained in great detail but I fell asleep after two pages.

Its not hard to get rid of grey really but its easy to upset fellow campers and worse non campers by being thoughless and careless.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

lesanne said:


> Hi, recently stood behind English in supermarket in France ,very very good FRENCH,but not the french type if you get my drift .felt embarred to be from same country , seems to be happening more these days.


I'm intrigued with this comment.

Would lesanne like to explain?

Just what it is that seems to be happening more these days?

Pete 8)


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

While staying with family we always empty the grey over the flower beds, in one case right outside our door on a multiweek stay. A rosebed too . It pongs for maybe 20 minutes?! No big deal surely wherever it goes, as long as its not directly on a pitch you are pulling off of for someone else to stand in while still wet? Plenty of people seem to just leave the grey outlet open to dribble on the floor the whole time, which we don't, but have never noticed a smell? It does if collected in an open bucket though, which most will do when its really cold out!

Presumably the grey grill mentioned earlier with black waste going down it has signs saying no black waste? Do many places have provision for one and not the other? Or is a "grey grill" in France often actually for both after all??



We have a built in 70l black tank, and the same again for grey. Europe being set up for cassettes we often have an issue. When you ask at campsites they will either pull up a manhole cover for you (black or grey, they often don't know), or, when I explain there will be no chemicals or loo paper, and the 70l of grey will immediately follow to flush it, we've never been told no, so down the grey recepticle it goes. And since we are often still in the same place for a while afterwards, its obvious that there is no sudden awful stench as a result of what some here may seem as shocking behaviour! A cassette contents with nothing after to flush may well pong though, and not something I would condone.

Leaving loo paper on top of the grill is bad, but is just a case of bad housekeeping. Chemical free black is fine with grey when suitably diluted in my opinion, backed up by many campsites agreement when asked directly what we should do with ours.

If you rinse the cassette point at many Aires you can see the water immediately appearing in the grill drain, so the cassette contents go to exactly the same place, the cassette point merely built for the ease of pouring without splashing perhaps? 



If someone was shouting at me from their camper door from the other side of the campsite/aire I would consider that inappropriate. If you have that much of a problem is it too much to ask for a conversation? :roll:

Jason

You don't need the reg no., it says Moglet on the side , but I've not been in France for ages. If the "offending" person was a member this thread would be against the rules surely, in particular asking for the reg no.?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

grizzlyj said:


> Presumably the grey grill mentioned earlier with black waste going down it has signs saying no black waste? Do many places have provision for one and not the other? Or is a "grey grill" in France often actually for both after all??


Agreed. I can't comment on the one mentioned earlier but a lot of waste points on aires are dual purpose holes in the ground for grey and black waste. If you're emptying black waste though, its common sense to open the grid first (if there is one).

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

nickkdx said:


> We were there on 19th but we went to the service point which is only about 1/2 mile down the road and emptied our tanks
> Nick


Good point, he was probably too bone idle to drive around to the service point.

I'd also agree its not just some Brits, I've seen a Belgian do it before.

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Regarding the incident where the Black waste was emptied down the Grey point.
The Black hole was about 2 metres away, however it was a smaller grid with a lid, while the Grey point was one of those large areas about 2 meter square that drains to the middle.
I guessed that as the guy was towing an A Frame he could not or be bothered to manoeuvre over the smaller Black waste hole.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Why get so upset? 

I have seen French Motorhomes deposit grey water on the car park at Disneyland Paris. One also having a shower with the water coming straight out and running under other vans. 

Last year while in the car park at La Palmyre zoo a French van came in, backed straight over the grass verge at the edge of the car park, opened the grey tank and when empty drove straight off. 

I think all nationalities do similar things and we should not beat ourselves up over it. 

Derek


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

you re always going to get the odd rogue when it comes to dumping grey and black be they british or whatever... in the spirit of the threads tittle i was always embarrassed and uncomfortable to be " british " because tragedies surrounding football hooliganism and the hateful atmosphere that ensued from the nation, the general superiority tourists like to display and the majoritys total inability to speak a foreign language... interestingly we re percieved as dirty for not having bidets .....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive just left an Aire this morning on Lake Bourget (largest lake in France in the Rhone Alps). I emptied the grey and filled water at the service point. Just along from the drive over grey was a second tap and a hole beneath it that you would assume was for the Black stuff. Indeed lots of people were emptying cassettes there. However there was a notice in French saying to use the WC emptying point which I found hidden behind the wall. Cleary that inlet was also for grey from buckets and the like.

The grey waste point was literally 100 yards from the lake so do I assume its just emptying in there along with everyones poo?

Hope not.

I had a good row around the lake yesterday and didnt see any floaters so maybe not.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

2Dreamers said:


> We were also at Wissant (and also at Camaret) and were disgusted at the French leaving their cassette contents on the waste water grill.
> 
> Perhaps it's because the French have become used to the copious amounts of dog excrement everywhere, they find leaving their own on show strangely acceptable.


 :twisted: France has become the dog s**t capital of Europe its every where . these days you can't appreciate this lovely country any more because you spend all your time trying not to stand in anything we visit a lot of places and always make a point of talking to the tourist office about the problem which they are aware of but don't know how to stop it . i said fine them like we do in England and hit them hard where it hurts in there pockets . my own thoughts is the french think it is beneath them to pick it up  jud


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

Grath said:


> On Wednesday night we overnighted at the Graveline Aire near to Dunkerque and there was one British Hymer that I was so ashamed to see!
> It was quite an expensive model with all the extras and expensive cycles, but what I did not like was that the guy , stood beside his van with the waste tank drain open and let all of the waste out. I opened my door and shouted across, but he did not hear and a guy passing said to me that he was sure that it was no accident!
> Well I then thought better of getting into an argument as it would have spoiled a great day.
> But what a prat and how inconsiderate, he was actually standing right alongside the puddle!
> ...


 :twisted: hi grath we was at the same aire and also an englishman with a brand new hymer walk past me at 11.30pm with a fire bucket full of you know what and tipped it where the long grass is and the cheeky sod smiled at me walking past and they have just built a new emptying point 1 mile away next to the police station .jud :evil:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I belive all nations have some idiots. 

My worst story is the guy who emptied his grey water on a ferry as it was arriving at it's destination. 8O And the guy drove off before the crew could be alerted. 

As a new MH owner myself I try to do things the proper way and I think my black and grey water have ended up where it should. But if some site is badly labeled and work from common knowledge that newbies may not have aquired yet then also the site is to blame. :wink:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

jud said:


> 2Dreamers said:
> 
> 
> > We were also at Wissant (and also at Camaret) and were disgusted at the French leaving their cassette contents on the waste water grill.
> ...


Hi Jud.
I think that Portugal is even worse, however it may no look as bad as proportional they have less dogs.
However we did see on many occasions people of all ages just throw their cans, bottles and general litter away on the ground and out of car window even when they were within one metre of a rubbish bin.
Yes within one metre of a rubbish bin!
One guy came in with a boat after fishing, recovered his boat onto the trailer and emptied a full carrier bag full of empty beer bottles into a boat that was a feature in the park.
But dog s**t everywhere!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Like today, we visit many French Car Boot sales at weekends. I am always amazed the French drag their dogs large and small between thousands of people milling around the stalls.
The poor animals get kicked and trodden on from all sides and many defecate along the paths between the stalls.
This in turn gets trampled by all and sundry. It's a minefield.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

wobby said:


> I am not condoning such behaviour, however I am currently staying on a CC CL were we have been asked to empty our grey water over the flower beds each day, providing it chemical free. There are sign to that effect as they don't want it poured into the black water waste and I suppose septic tank.
> Wobby


Wobby, this is not unusual on CC sites where there is a *lot of grass *especially during draughts, I think it bears pointing out that at Gravelines (Where I stay quite often) *there are no grassy areas*, it is along the side of the local boat club marina, it's a very scenic site, and I have been shocked by what some Brits leave behind there.

Once I found about 30 discarded medication packets, just scattered along the parking area, I picked one up and the guys name and address was (as is usual) printed on the box. I felt like picking them all up and posting them back to him, and there is a proper wheely bin nearby too :x

I despair of the human race now, I really do, in most cases *I'd sooner have the company of my dogs than some of the trash you see parading around*, and Gravelines is such a nice clean pretty town too.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

raynipper said:


> This in turn gets trampled by all and sundry. It's a minefield.!!!!!


 :? What do they feed their dogs on? Crow scarers? 8O


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

camper69 said:


> Why get so upset?


I was thinking the same thing myself, actually. Not in terms of one's personal view as to whether someone should or should not drop grey waste, but more about the title of the thread .... embarrassed to be British.

I was kind of thinking as follows:

* so if you were, say, Jewish, and there was a Jewish couple or family dropping grey waste, would you say "embarrassed to be Jewish"?

* so if you were, say, a single mother with 4 kids, and there was a single mother with 4 kids dropping grey waste, would you say "embarrassed to be a singl emother with 4 kids"?

* so if you were, say, a Hymer owner, and there was a Hymer dropping grey waste, would you say "embarrassed to be a Hymer owner"?

It kind of made me think that if you see someone do something of which you disapprove, and then you spot something similar between that person(s) and yourself, do you have to conclude "embarrassed to be .... whatever similar thing" ?

That's what got my old grey cells going. Discuss??? ;-)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

HeatherChloe said:


> camper69 said:
> 
> 
> > Why get so upset?
> ...


Having read the above post, I do think that the title of the thread is correct, but again the above post as is the case so often is picking on words and not the sentiment or meaning.
Yes I am British and yes I do have a Hymer although a smallish older model and no there was no jealousy about the person in question having a rather expensive newish model, but I would have expected better from someone who has so obviously spent quite a lot of money on his hobby.
It just always seems to be the British, just look at the yobish behaviour of our football fans and the foul language to be heard everywhere they go. We wild mainly and very rarely have any concerns when on mainland Europe, even when we see a group of youngsters near to our M/H, but it is a totally different story here in the UK.
But getting back to the guy in question, he was actually standing not 6 feet away from where the water was falling onto hard dry ground. Overnight another m/h had pulled up alongside the offending m/h and the water was in full flow and running under the new arrivals van. I think when they opened their door and stepped out they would have had such a surprise and a nasty one!
Anyway, that is my opinion and you and others are entitled to disagree.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

i get embarrassed when an Englishman m/h pull up and the man gets out wearing socks with sandals ( usually white ) :lol: it's so not cool  .jud


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

jud said:


> i get embarrassed when an Englishman m/h pull up and the man gets out wearing socks with sandals ( usually white ) :lol: it's so not cool  .jud


Oh no - not the dreaded socks and sandals!!! :twisted:

Capital offence - flog them or better still - hang 'em


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

Drew said:


> "Hi, recently stood behind English in supermarket in France ,very very good FRENCH,but not the french type if you get my drift .felt embarred to be from same country , seems to be happening more these days."
> 
> Sorry, I don't understand the meaning of this post? Perhaps you can explain exactly what you are getting at. I don't "get your drift".
> 
> ...


 hi drew what grath means is when parked up on hard standing like graveline aire and most european aires there is no where for the dirty and smelly water to go and in hot weather it is worse its like where truckers park up the area stinks of urine.jud :twisted:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

HeatherChloe said:


> That's what got my old grey cells going. Discuss??? ;-)


Well I'm often embarrassed to be a blonde. 



jud said:


> i get embarrassed when an Englishman m/h pull up and the man gets out wearing socks with sandals ( usually white ) :lol: it's so not cool  .jud


Just like my dad. And he's not an Englisman. Nor does he have a motorhome. Just his little Skoda. And when I ask why the sexy look he says it's too comfy not to.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We all belong to various groups, here are a few groups I belong to:

1. Motorhomers
2. Wild campers.
3. Motorsport fans 
4. British
5. Northern Irish

I think we are all capable of being annoyed and possibly offended or embarrassed when someone belonging to "our" group fails to meet the standards we think the group as a whole should meet.

I am not a golfer but I hear endless stories about bad behaviour on the golf course and how that makes other golfers feel. If they were not members of that group they would not care so much, if at all, Alan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm often embarrassed to be an 'Ex-Pat' when I see how the Brits in their 4x4 hulks take two spaces in car parks.
Shout down the isles in supermarkets about the price of marmalade.
Talk so loudly in cafe's and restaurants about how much they have and spend in UK.
Answer the mobile at the dining table and not go outside.
Complain that he or she doesn't understand English.

I could go on but then I would be classed as a grouch.

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

i get embarrassed when an Englishman m/h pull up and the man gets out wearing socks with sandals ( usually white ) it's so not cool .jud 

Is this the guy?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Foreigners do all that Ray over here so we are all the same. I have an Aunt who is married to an Italian she is more Italian than English now yet she still calls herself English and is very proud to be so. She taught English in an Italian school her pupils loved her talking about our culture more than learning English.

I am not nationalistic at all but find everyone dissing where they come from as disloyal. How come everyone wants to learn English, look English and visit Britain (I include all Welsh, Scottish, Irish at this point). You never here Scottish slagging off Scotland as it's always sunny (!). 

So whatever place they came from who cares it's what they left ie. A bad impression that is sad.

Although am mightily sick of all these man rules let common sense prevail if we have any left!

Greenie


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

My wife gets embarrased when wear my socks and sandals, Hawian beach shorts and braces, string vest and knotted hanky. :lol: Proud to be British 24hrs a day.


----------



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

jud said:


> i get embarrassed when an Englishman m/h pull up and the man gets out wearing socks with sandals ( usually white ) :lol: it's so not cool  .jud


 true my OH would do that if i let him :lol:


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

jud said:


> i get embarrassed when an Englishman m/h pull up and the man gets out wearing socks with sandals ( usually white ) :lol: it's so not cool  .jud


I sometime wear socks with sandals. But blacks socks with black sandals. And I'm not a man. Nor English. Nor is there someone to be embarrassed by me. Phew then....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*sandles n socks*



HeatherChloe said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> > i get embarrassed when an Englishman m/h pull up and the man gets out wearing socks with sandals ( usually white ) :lol: it's so not cool  .jud
> ...


Interesting!

Any Photos?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Embarresed*



HeatherChloe said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > But did you know, almost all luxury coaches drip their grey water along the road as they drive along?.
> ...


Yes they vary from simple water for washing hands to

Sinks for washing Crockery, glasses and cutlery after serving food.
Sinks for hand washing
Sinks for housekeeping

And yes, some have showers on-board too!.

The water is mostly drained from a smaller bore tube from the main drain around the wheel arch, or out the back with the A/C Climate Systems Condensate.

Look for the shower Icon on the back next the The ABS/WC/AC signs.

TM


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Zozzer - My wife gets embarrased when I wear my socks and sandals, Hawian beach shorts and braces, string vest and knotted hanky.

The picture, faces obscured to protect the guilty, was taken at a Motorhome rally last year.

Oh dear!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Now that's why I don't attend rallies!


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Isn't there some archaeological evidence that the Romans, who are thought to have invented sandals, wore them with socks?

Phil


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, and they fed my ancestors to their pet lions.

Ray. Looking for compensation.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

How do we know your ancestors weren't the sock and sandal wearing Romans?

Phil


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Phil42 said:


> Isn't there some archaeological evidence that the Romans, who are thought to have invented sandals, wore them with socks?
> 
> Phil


If I was on duty up on Hadrian's Wall in January _ I'd _ have invented socks.

G


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

You couldn't make it up!

BBC NEWS 19th May 2005

The sartorial elegance of the Italians has been shattered, with news that woolly socks helped their ancestors' conquest of northern England.

The evidence has emerged among archaeological objects found in the River Tees at Piercebridge, near Darlington in County Durham. 

Among the items was an unusual Roman razor handle, made of copper alloy and in the shape of a human leg and foot. 

The 5cm high foot is wearing a sandal with a thick woollen sock underneath. 

According to Philippa Walton, a finds liaison officer at Newcastle University's Museum of Antiquities, the Romans may well have been putting comfort before style. 

She said: "It is quite funny really that the soldiers were wearing these thick woolly socks. 

"It could have been the fashion for a Roman soldier or it could have been because of the tough northern cold." 

Ms Walton said that other discoveries from the period also appear to prove that style was the last thing on a Roman's mind or foot while on duty in the North East. 

"There was a letter found at the Roman fort at Vindolanda, on Hadrian's Wall, from a soldier writing home asking for more socks," she said. 

"This may suggest the soldiers were more concerned about keeping out the cold."


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

When you consider what else they invented it's odd that they didn't go for the shoe- or boot really. They had all the technology.

G


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I'm often embarrassed to be an 'Ex-Pat' when I see how the Brits in their 4x4 hulks take two spaces in car parks.
> Shout down the isles in supermarkets about the price of marmalade.
> Talk so loudly in cafe's and restaurants about how much they have and spend in UK.
> Answer the mobile at the dining table and not go outside.
> ...


Just catching up on this thread. Are you sure that you don't mean Americans as well? I am proud to be a grouch.........


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Not read the thread but the site I'm on at Porsperon has no grey waste dump. 
Please pour it in the hedges or if you have a hose leave the tap open.
After 7 days I have not noticed any smells from my waste nor my neighbours


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

duxdeluxe said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > I'm often embarrassed to be an 'Ex-Pat' when I see how the Brits in their 4x4 hulks take two spaces in car parks.
> ...


Don't see many Americans here now duxdeluxe.

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

thank the Lord I am English

Dave p


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

Getting back to emptying waste.
When on a French camp site in June, we took our breakfast things to wash up & were just about to use the end sink. The Dutch lady next to us advised us not to use it as a previous person had used it to empty their toilet cassette  Beat that :roll: 
Don't know what nationality he was.
Forrester.


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

Getting back to emptying waste.
When on a French camp site in June, we took our breakfast things to wash up & were just about to use the end sink. The Dutch lady next to us advised us not to use it as a previous person had used it to empty their toilet cassette  Beat that :roll: 
Don't know what nationality he was.
Forrester.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

nincomPOOp of the year

Dave p


----------

